# Besatzpolitik



## allrounder11 (9. August 2010)

nabend,
bei uns am see , entfacht immer wieder die Diskussion über die Waller.
Wie schädlich ist dieser Bartelträger wirklich für einen See?
Unser gewässer ist 2 Ha groß und im schnitt 7 m tief.​ 
Die Raubfischfraktion, sieht es nicht ein die waller zu entnehmen, da es der einzige Fisch ist, der nachts noch zu fangen ist.
Aal und Zanderbesatz bleibt auf der Strecke, stattdessen werden jedes Jahr Zenterweise Rotaugen und Brassen eingesetzt.​ 
Wie seht ihr die Situation, evtl. habt ihr ja ähnliches erlebt und habt sogar Lösungsvorschläge parat.​


----------



## marley (9. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Die Situation haben viele Gewässerbetreiber...

Wie die Schädlichkeit für das Gewässer ist? Wie sieht denn die jetztige Besatzdichte an anderen Fischen aus?

Wir haben damals in einem Gewässer Jungwaller besetzt und in einem Hecht und Zander.....

Aus Gewässer 1 ist der Aalbestand komplett verschwunden...

in dem anderen war der bestand groß..nur sind die Barsche verbuttet trotz Hecht und Zander..#d

Regulierende Funktion ja aber man muss wohl wissen was man will! So ein paar welse können ganz schön wüsten!

Der Weißfischbestand varierte bei uns allerding ebenfalls extrem...sodass wir regelmäßig "Futterfisch" besetzten...

was ist denn mit deinem angeschnittenen Plan: Waller raus Aal/Zander rein = Raubfischangler beruhigt?


----------



## allrounder11 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Also die Bestandsdichte an Rotaugen/Rotfedern sowie Brassen ist sehr hoch.Ebenfalls sind viele Kleinhechte drin, ein Hecht von über 60cm gilt bei uns schon fast als kapital, ansonsten fällt mir auf das wir dieses Jahr wieder sehr viele kleine Barsche haben.

Der Bestand an Karpfen und Schleien ist bescheiden, und der Aal und Zander praktisch nicht vorhanden.


Ob die Raubfischangler, die sich zum Teil nun auch für den Wallerfang ausgerüstet haben, durch die Reihe weg zufrieden damit sind, die waller zu entnehmen bezweifle ich.

Mir ist klar, das man es nicht jedem recht machen kann. Aber ich glaube ein vernünftiger Bestand, von allen gängigen Fischarten, würde dem Verein gut tun.


----------



## moon2k3 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

@ allrounder11

das Thema hatten wir gerade erst durch 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=196054

da wurde eigentlich alles zu dieser problematik erläutert

Fakt ist: Wenn der see dieses jahr sehr warm wurde und ein guter waller bestand drin ist / war 

werdet ihr auf langer sicht starke probleme kriegen mit allen anderen fischarten bis vllt auf weissfisch ( rotaugen brassen rotfedern ) 

ich merke es momentan an mein hausgewässern 
Elbe und Elde 
war nun 3 tage am stück los auf aal 

Bilanz 

3 Aale: 2 mässig ab 55 cm ( mein persöliches mass) 

und 9 waller :/  in der grösse von 20-50 cm 

ich finde das mitlerweile beängstigend und wenn die warmen sommer so bleiben wird der waller den hecht Zander und Rapfen aus diesen gewässern in ein paar jahrzenten vollkommen vertreiben das wohl nur noch durch besatz ein minimaler bestand vorhanden sein wird 

und wie Sneep schon mal geschrieben hat 
die Sommer werden mit sicherheit nicht kälter 
was der wallerpopulation leider nur zu gute kommt 

Waller sind für mich ein absolutes no go 
klar würde gerne mal son 1.50 oder 2 meter vieh drillen 
aber wenn darunter meine anderen lieblingsfische wie Zander aal und schleie drunter leiden dann nein danke


----------



## Sneep (9. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Hallo,

Der Punkt ist, der Wels ist ein beliebter Angelfisch, dem verzeiht man alles. 

Ich bin kein Welshasser, ich bin aber in der Lage in Besatzfragen meine persönlichen Fangwünsche nicht zur Richtschnur zu machen.

Letztlich ist er nichts anderes als ein Kormoran mit Flossen.  
(oh, das gibt Ärger)

Beide Arten haben einiges gemeinsam. 
So sind beide in vielen Regionen früher nicht heimisch gewesen, treffen also auf Fischbestände, die auf so etwas nicht eingestellt sind.

Vor allem aber, sie haben außer dem Menschen keine natürlichen Feinde mehr. Daher wird ihr Bestand nur durch die Menge der verfügbaren Nahrung begrenzt. Beim Kormoran haben wir schon erlebt, wie das aussieht. 

Eine weitere Parallele ergibt sich bei den Schäden, so ist laut der jeweiligen Befürworter der Kormoran nicht für den Äschenrückgang und der Wels nicht für den Schleienrückgang verantwortlich, da beide Räuber ja nur anglerisch uninteressante Arten fressen.

Vor allem der Besatz in kleine Gewässer wirkt sich oft verheerend aus.

 Mit zunehmend warmen Sommern, wird die Vermehrung der Waller sich noch deutlich steigern.

Wie sich der Wallerbesatz auswirkt, kann man erst nach einigen Jahren beurteilen. Wenn man es dann weiß, ist es aber zu spät. Ein wenig wie russisch Roulette

Auch den Umstand, dass sich die Vereinsmitglieder sträuben an der Regulierung der Bestände mitzuwirken sollt man einkalkulieren. 
Einmal besetzt, habe ich kaum noch Möglichkeiten auf den Bestand einzuwirken, ja ich muss damit rechnen, dass meine Vereinsmitglieder die gefangenen Tiere in andere Vereinsgewässer besetzen.

Zum sonstigen Besatz. 
Wenn ich in ein Gewässer Allerweltsfische wie Rotaugen und Brassen einsetzen muss, die von alleine an jedem Pflanzenstegel laichen, sollte ich ernsthaft überlegen ob ich das Gewässer nicht besser zuschütte.#q 

Das ein Signal, dass an meinem Gewässer einiges ziemlich schief läuft.

Aal gehört nicht in ein Gewässer, von wo aus er nicht abwandern kann.
Nach dem Wallerbesatz braucht ihr euch über den Zander keine Gedanken mehr zu machen. 

Mit dem Hecht wären das auch schon 3 Räuber an der Spitze.

Wenn du reichlich Junghechte hast, aber keine Großen fängst, liegt das eher daran, dass sie nicht gefangen werden. 
Ein Hechtbestand mit einem so gesunden Unterbau bricht nicht bei 60 cm ein. Die Großen sind mit Sicherheit da.

Was die Barsche betrifft, so beobachte ich dass an fast allen Gewässern extrem viele Barsche 0+ unterwegs sind. 

Das ist aber nur eine Ausnahme, da die Laichbedingungen dieses Jahr wohl extrem günstig waren, Das wird sich im nächsten Jahr wieder einpendeln.

Von der jetzigen Situation ausgehend, sehe ich für das Gewässer keine Möglichkeit einen Wechsel herbei zu führen. 

Mit dem derzeitigen Bestand sehe ich alle sinnvollen Alternativen verbaut. 

Ich sehe zumindest keine, das heißt ja nicht das es keine gibt.

 Vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes eine Idee.

snEEp


----------



## allrounder11 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Der Grund für den einseitigen Besatz sind die Hegefischen, die zahlreich abgehalten werden.

Zum Hecht: Es sind größere drin, ich wollte nur verdeutlichen in welcher Größenordnung die meisten vertreten sind.

Was mich etwas iritiert, ist die Doku die ich letztes Jahr gesehen habe.In dieser wurde dem Wels ein sehr langsamer Stoffwechsel nachgesagt und damit die allgemeine Meinung das der Wels alles frisst was ihm vor die Flinte kommt, indirekt dementiert.


Mir ist klar, das man von heute auf morgen nichts ändern kann.Aber man muss irgendwas verändern um die Leute bei Laune zu halten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Der Grund für den einseitigen Besatz sind die Hegefischen, die zahlreich abgehalten werden.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber man muss irgendwas verändern um die Leute bei Laune zu halten.



Es geht nicht gegen Dich persönlich. Ich weiß, Du schilderst nur die Situation. 


Da sind genau die zwei Sätze, die zum nachdenken anregen sollten.

1.) Man besetzt Fische um ein Hegefischen durchzuführen ??

Mal ganz abgesehen, dass man sowas weder laut noch öffentlich sagen oder schreiben sollte, weil es schlichtweg ungesetzlich ist, finde ich das höchst pervers. 

2.) Man muss etwas tun, um die Leute bei Laune zu halten.

Da fällt mir ein dass, wer sich an einem Gewässer mit natürlichem Besatz nicht wohlfühlt, kein Angler sein kann. Weiter fällt mir auf, dass Eure " Raubfischfraktion " den Wels fördert und schützt, die " Friedfischfraktion " ( auch) deswegen wohl Weißfisch besetzen muss, um ein entsprechendes Fangerlebnis haben zu können. 
Widersinniger geht es kaum. Oder doch, nämlich dann, wenn die Raubfischfraktion gleichzeitig auch an den Wettfischen der Friedfischfraktion teilnehmen will. 

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle einen anderen Verein suchen, denn das ist so ziemlich das krasseste Beispiel von " wir basteln und ein Angler-Disneyworld " von dem ich bisher gehört habe. 

Immerhin scheinst Du Dir ja über die Situation Gedanken zu machen. Das zeichnet Dich aus.


----------



## jkc (9. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Hi, 

Dank und Kompliment an Sneep, der die Sache wie so oft mal wieder hinschreibt wie es ist. Und auch Ralle 24 kann ich fast nur Zustimmen, bis auf den Punkt den Verein zu verlassen; werde lieber Gewässerwart und räum den Laden auf. |supergri

Grüße JK


----------



## Pikebite (9. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Waller sind tolle Fische, aber sie gehören - genau wie Regenbogenforellen - nicht in jedes Gewässer. Das Vermehrungspotential des Wallers wird häufig total unterschätzt.


----------



## moon2k3 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Mhh... das sagt wohl alles

An der Oder sind ab sofort die Schonzeiten sowie das Mindestmaß für Welse aufgehoben!

Quelle: Fischer Schneider

ich hoffe es wird noch weiter nachgezogen und Elbe und elde passiert das gleiche


----------



## allrounder11 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Vielen Dank, für eure sachlichen und vor allem ehrlichen Meinungen, allerdings möchte ich zu einigen Sätzen Stellung nehmen und manche höflichst hinterfragen

@sneep, wenn der Aal, nicht ein ein Gewässer gehört, indem er nicht ablaichen kann, dürfte er in keinem See ohne Zufluss sein.
Abgesehen davon, ob er laichen kann gehört er m.M.n. einfach dazu.

Desweiteren würde mich interessieren, warum gerade dem Zanderbesatz, der wels im weg steht.

Mir ist klar, das beides Fische sind, die in Grundnähe leben.
Allerdings fange ich meine Welse auschließlich sehr flach. Das lässt darauf schließen,das er dort bevorzugt frisst/raubt. 
Desweiteren habe ich die theorie, das er eher in einen der zahlreichen Rotfederschwärme schießt, anstatt einem einzelnen Zander hinterher zu schwimmen, da die chance wesentlich größer ist, das opfer zu erwischen.


@ralle, ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, das wir die Welse fördern. Aber was würdest du machen, wenn ein Vereinsaustritt für dich nicht infrage käme?


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Du hast vielleicht mizbekommen, dass der Aal in seinem Bestand stark gefährdet ist. Da man Aale nicht züchten kann und die Besatzaale allesamt hochgezogene Wildfänge sind, sollte man sie nur dort aussetzen, wo sie die Möglichkeit haben wieder zum laichen abzuwandern. 

Wels und Zander sind Nahrungskonkurrenten. Es spielt keine Rolle in welchem Gewässerabschnitt jeder seine Beute sucht, sie bedienen sich aus dem gleichen Pool. Wenn Ihr, wie Du schreibst, schon Weißfische besetzen müsst, dann dürfte dieser Pool bereits stark ausgedünnt sein. 


Nun, wenn Du fest entschlossen bist in dem Verein zu bleiben und was zu ändern, dann musst Du kämpfen. Die ärmste Socke in Eurem Verein ist der Gewässerwart, sofern dieser auch nur ansatzweise was von seinem Amt versteht. Der muss nämlich dann ständig wider besseres Wissen agieren.
Damit hättest Du schon mal einen Verbündeten im Vorstand. 
Dann musst Du unter den Mitgliedern Überzeugungsarbeit leisten und möglichst viele Mitglieder auf Deine Seite ziehen. Dann kannst Du mittels Anträgen auf den Mitgliederversammlungen Änderungen herbeiführen. 

Das ist nicht einfach, langwirig und bringt Dir nicht nur Freunde. Wenn dich das abscheckt fürchte ich, musst Du die Zustände ertragen.


----------



## allrounder11 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Wir haben 2 Gewässerwarte, der eine sieht es ähnlich wie ich.
Generell fällt auf, das mehr leute als man denkt den Zanderbesatz fordern. Allerdings meist nur hintenrum, zusätzlich sind der 1. und 2. vorsitzende, leidenschaftliche Weißfischangler.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

@allrounder11

Wir in unserem Verein haben 2 Hauptgewässerwarte und 20 Fachausschußmitglieder(Gewässer ist in 10 Strecken Aufgeteilt je Strecke 2 GWW). Diese 10
Fachausschussmitglieder, die 2 Gewässerwarte und die Verwaltung beschließen den nötigen Besatz unserer Gewässer. (65km Fließ u. 3ha Teichgewässer).


----------



## Sneep (11. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> @sneep, wenn der Aal, nicht ein ein Gewässer gehört, indem er nicht ablaichen kann, dürfte er in keinem See ohne Zufluss sein.
> Abgesehen davon, ob er laichen kann gehört er m.M.n. einfach dazu.
> 
> Desweiteren würde mich interessieren, warum gerade dem Zanderbesatz, der wels im weg steht.



Hallo,

@allrounder11

Der Aal ist unmittelbar von der Ausrottung bedroht. 

Aalbesatz gehört in Fließgewässer mit wenig Wasserkraft um das Maximum an  Abwanderern zu erreichen.

Wir können es uns nicht mehr leiten einen großen Anteil der Aale vom Laichen auszuschließen.

Zander und Wels nutzen zum großen Teil die gleiche Nahrung und den gleichen Lebensraum.

Ein weiteres Problem ist die Art und Weise, wie sich der Zander fortpflanzt. 
Er legt seine Eier konzentriert auf ein Gelege und verteilt die Eier nicht, wie z.B. der Hecht. 

Das ist dann ein schöner Proteinhappen.

Daher wird das Gelege vom Männchen bewacht. 
Dieses verteidigt die Brut auch bis zur Selbstaufgabe. 

Beim Anmarsch eines 50 Pfund Wallers hat er aber wenig zu bestellen. 

Einige Waller spezialisieren  sich auf diese Gelege und räumen sie systematisch aus, nachdem sie gelernt haben, wie leicht es ist, an diese Nahrung zu kommen.



SNeeP


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



Sneep schrieb:


> Einige Waller spezialisieren  sich auf diese Gelege und räumen sie systematisch aus, nachdem sie gelernt haben, wie leicht es ist, an diese Nahrung zu kommen.
> 
> SNeeP



Das wusste ich auch noch nicht.|bigeyes

Nicht, weil ich´s nicht glaube, aber das interessiert mich. Gibts da irgendwelche Studien oder Beobachtungen zu?
Wäre hochinteressant.


----------



## potter (11. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Dass der Aal eine schützenswerte Spezies ist, keine Frage!
Mir ist nur grad der Gedanke gekommen /aufgefallen, dass die Aale in unserem Vereinsgewässer seit Jahren nicht mehr abwandern können (es ist ein Gitter mit ca. 3cm Maschenweite vor dem Ablauf).
Aber es werden seit Jahren immer regelmäßig Aale in allen Größen gefangen.
Das ganze ging teilweise so weit, dass wir vor einigen Jahren die Aale elektrisch Abfischen lassen mussten (wobei natürlich nicht nur Aale entnommen wurden), da der Bestand einfach zu groß gworden war!

Jetzt die große Frage, haben sich die Viecher einfach den Weg in die Sargassosee gespart oder wie? (Die Faulheit siegt also wohl doch immer!)


----------



## seebarsch (12. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Hallo
Der Wels und der Zander betreiben Brutpflege darum sind sie ja so erfolgreich soweit wie meine Informationen richtig sind stammen sie beide aus dem Donauraum und sind Nordlich der Donau eingeführt worden der Zander eher als der Wels?? aber fragt mal die Angler an der Ruhr was der Wels bis jetzt dort durch sein Vorkommen angerichtet hat nicht die Welsangler fragen sondern die Gewässerwarte die für die immer besser geworden Ruhrstrecken nach der Inidustralisierung des Ruhrgebietes gesorgt haben.
Und über den Aal brauchen wir nicht mehr zu reden wenn das soweiter geht dann giebt es ihn nicht mehr!?
In NRW ist am 09.05.2010 eine neue Landesfischereiordnung in Kraft getreten!
mfg Thomas


----------



## erT (12. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Die Aale waren doch auch schon vor Jahrzehnten u.a. in stehenden Gewässern vorhanden. Ein Stück Wiese ist nicht gleich ein Hinderniss für sie. Um abzulaichen sind es selbst längere Strecken über Land nicht. Sofern also im näheren Umkreis des Sees auch Fließgewässer, oder damit verbundene Seen sind, wandert der Aal auch ab! Zusätzlich sind viele Seen unterirdisch durch natürliche, oder angelegte Kanäle verbunden.
See heißt nicht gleich Aalverbot!

Was den Wels angeht:
In einer Doku, die vor kurzem hier noch vorgestellt wurde, wurd gesagt, dass es durch Nachforschung belegt ist, dass der Welsbesatz über Jahrzehnte bisher nirgendwo zu einem Zusammenbruch der Bestände geführt hat (ausgenommen wohl kleine Vereinsteiche). Warum sei noch unklar.
Ganz unlogisch wäre es allerdings nicht...besonders über noch längere Zeit, da stimme ich meinen Vorrednern zu.


----------



## seebarsch (12. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



erT schrieb:


> Die Aale waren doch auch schon vor Jahrzehnten u.a. in stehenden Gewässern vorhanden. Ein Stück Wiese ist nicht gleich ein Hinderniss für sie. Um abzulaichen sind es selbst längere Strecken über Land nicht. Sofern also im näheren Umkreis des Sees auch Fließgewässer, oder damit verbundene Seen sind, wandert der Aal auch ab! Zusätzlich sind viele Seen unterirdisch durch natürliche, oder angelegte Kanäle verbunden.
> See heißt nicht gleich Aalverbot!
> 
> Was den Wels angeht:
> ...


#dHallo ert
Also die Aale haben kein schance den weg in die Saragassosee zu finden wenn die Ammis bei jeder Krise das GPS-System stören wer weiß wo die Aale dann landen.
Aber Bald gibt es ja Gallieo vielleicht klappts dann besser mit der Aalnavigation|jump:


----------



## Sneep (12. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das wusste ich auch noch nicht.|bigeyes
> 
> Nicht, weil ich´s nicht glaube, aber das interessiert mich. Gibts da irgendwelche Studien oder Beobachtungen zu?
> Wäre hochinteressant.



Hallo, 

das stammt aus einer niederländischen Studie. 

Ein  niederländischer Freund, hatte mir eine Zeitschrift mitgebracht um mir einen Text zu einem anderen Thema zu zeigen. 

In diesem Heft war dann auch ein Artikel über die Gründe für den Rückgang der Zanderbestände in den Niederlanden. 

Herausgeber der Zeitschrift war, soweit ich mich erinnere, ein niederländischer Wasserverband. Das ist aber auch schon 1-2 Jahre her.

Eine eindeutige Quellenangabe, kann ich also nicht bieten.





SneeP


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Schade, trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Da Raubfische (und nicht nur die) generell am Laichgeschäft,anderer Fische interessiert sind b.z.w. an den Produkten, halte ich es ebenfalls für sehr wahrscheinlich,dass sich Waller so verhalten.
Ob sie nun die Zandernester gezielt suchen,oder auch vielleicht bei einer normalen Jagdstreife nur zufällig darauf stoßen,kommt im Effekt ja aufs gleiche raus!

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Auch das "ausräubern" von Zandernestern mag sicherlich ein regulierender Faktor sein.

Man sollte aber wohl das Futterangebot nicht vernachlässigen.

Ist nicht genug Futter in der richtigen Größe vorhanden, wird weniger abgelaicht.

Wenn sich dann mehrere Raubfischarten um das Futter "streiten"; wird die  verlieren, die wählerischer ist.

Und wenn man weiss, dass Raubfische (gerade auch Zander) viel Futter für wenig Zunahme brauchen, ist wohl eher der Bestand an Futterfischen in der richtigen Größe von Bedeutung als die Zahl an Zandern, die man einsetzt.

Während der Waller eher wie der Kaprfen alles frißt (auch von der Größe her), was ihm vors Maul kommt, ist da der Zander doch deutlich limitierter.

Wenn also nicht genügend Futterfisch der richtigen Größe vorhanden ist bzw, durch andere Räuber dezimiert wird, kann man so viel Zander ins Wasser schmeissen wie man will, man wird keinen sich selbst erhaltenden Bestand aufbauen können.

Investiert man dagegen das Geld in die richtigen Futterfische, kann man mittel- bis langfristig einen guten Bestand aufbauen.

Ich stell mir gerade so die Vereins/Verbandsitzungen vor, wenn man dort beschliessen soll, Futterfische statt Zander und Hechte zu setzen......
;-))))))


----------



## Gardenfly (12. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



seebarsch schrieb:


> soweit wie meine Informationen richtig sind stammen sie beide aus dem Donauraum und sind Nordlich der Donau eingeführt worden der Zander eher als der Wels??



Nein, der Wolgazander ist nicht mit "unseren" Zander zu verwechseln.
Der Zander ist bis zur Oder heimisch, bei der Elbe gibt es ein Fragezeichen da es keine Aufzeichnungen vor ca 850 n. ch. gibt.
Der Wels ist im Donauraum und im Elbesystem als westlichster Verbreitungsraum heimisch (Norden bis SH), leider hat ihn die Industrialisierung bis 1900 in der Elbe fast ausgerottet und der Buhnenbau vorm WKI den Rest gegeben, Großteil der heutigen Welse stammt aus "Flüchtlingen" aus Teichwirtschaften.
Es wurde eine Wiederansiedlung medienwirksam mit Welsen betrieben, leider mit Fischen aus Ungarn die an deutlich wärmeres Wetter gewohnt sind als es im Norden üblich ist.


----------



## vermesser (12. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Nein, der Wolgazander ist nicht mit "unseren" Zander zu verwechseln.
> Der Zander ist bis zur Oder heimisch, bei der Elbe gibt es ein Fragezeichen da es keine Aufzeichnungen vor ca 850 n. ch. gibt.
> Der Wels ist im Donauraum und im Elbesystem als westlichster Verbreitungsraum heimisch (Norden bis SH), leider hat ihn die Industrialisierung bis 1900 in der Elbe fast ausgerottet und der Buhnenbau vorm WKI den Rest gegeben, Großteil der heutigen Welse stammt aus "Flüchtlingen" aus Teichwirtschaften.
> Es wurde eine Wiederansiedlung medienwirksam mit Welsen betrieben, leider mit Fischen aus Ungarn die an deutlich wärmeres Wetter gewohnt sind als es im Norden üblich ist.



Das interessiert mich jetzt: Der Zander ist also westlich nur bis zur Oder heimisch, das heißt im Rhein usw. nicht?

Und der Wels kam ursprünglich östlich bloß bis zur Elbe / Havel vor, nicht aber in der Oder?

Interessant...das heißt, der Hecht ist ursprünglich der einzige eigentliche heimische Räuber?


----------



## moon2k3 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Der wels soll wenn nur in Oder und Elbe heimisch gewesen sein 

und beim Zander ist es unklar zumindest bei der elbe da er dort erst ser spät dokumentiert wurde


----------



## Gardenfly (12. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich jetzt: Der Zander ist also westlich nur bis zur Oder heimisch, das heißt im Rhein usw. nicht?
> 
> Und der Wels kam ursprünglich östlich bloß bis zur Elbe / Havel vor, nicht aber in der Oder?
> 
> Interessant...das heißt, der Hecht ist ursprünglich der einzige eigentliche heimische Räuber?



Zander: Oder oder Elbe sind die westlichsten Verarbeitungen gewesen, wobei auch eine natürlich Verbreitung in der Weser durch Hochwasser die Elbe und Wesernebenflüsse betreffend möglich währen.
Wels: Elbe ist das westlichste Verbreitungsgebiet = alles östlicher gilt als natürliches Verbreitungsgebiet (also auch Oder).

Hecht: für Rhein scheint der, als einziger natürlicher Grossräuber heimisch gewesen zu sein.

Probleme sind dabei die mangelnden Fischkenntnisse der Schreiber (Barsch-Zander) und die Heimlichkeit der Welse


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (12. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

@potter hat geschrieben:

Jetzt die große Frage, haben sich die Viecher einfach den Weg in die Sargassosee gespart oder wie? (Die Faulheit siegt also wohl doch immer!) 

Aale werden erst nach 7 Jahren Geschlechtsreif und Wandern erst dann ab.

Aale können auch über kurze Strecken über feuchte  Wiese gehen.
(Dazu gibt es in "you Tube" ein Interessandes Video in mehreren Teilen.(der Titel: Der lange Weg der Aale))

Zum Zander(Stizostedion lucioperca) :
Er ist von Holland bis zur Kaspischen See beheimatet, in England nur eingeführt.

Es gibt auch einen Wolgazander(Stizostedion volgensis) der in den Einzugsgebieten von Flüssen die ins schwarze Meer und den Kaspisee münden.
Ausserdem noch den Seezander (Stizostedion marina)der in der Kaspischen See dem schwarzen Meer sowie der Unterläufe der mündenten Flüsse vorkommt.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (13. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Waller in ein Gewässer von 2 ha zu setzen zeigt davon, dass der das veranlasst hat, nicht sehr viel von fischereilichen Zusammenhängen versteht.
Mit nachhaltiger Fischerei hat das aber wirklich nichts mehr zu tun.
Das sind eben die Punkte, wo wir Angler durch andere Gruppierungen ( Vogelschutz ) angreifbar werden.

Beim Angeln geht es nicht darum, was ich gerne fangen möchte, sondern darum was die Natur hergibt.


----------



## Gardenfly (13. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Waller in ein Gewässer von 2 ha zu setzen zeigt davon, dass der das veranlasst hat, nicht sehr viel von fischereilichen Zusammenhängen versteht.
> Mit nachhaltiger Fischerei hat das aber wirklich nichts mehr zu tun.
> Das sind eben die Punkte, wo wir Angler durch andere Gruppierungen ( Vogelschutz ) angreifbar werden.



Der Vogelschutz hat schon gewonnen, da sich die Behauptung das Welse nur in grosse Gewässer leben dürfen in vielen Anglerköpfen festgesetzt hat.
Fakt ist, das es in Grossgewässern Welsphobiekern nie gelungen ist den Wels komplett auszurotten (ausser mit Chemie).


----------



## seebarsch (13. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Der Vogelschutz hat schon gewonnen, da sich die Behauptung das Welse nur in grosse Gewässer leben dürfen in vielen Anglerköpfen festgesetzt hat.
> Fakt ist, das es in Grossgewässern Welsphobiekern nie gelungen ist den Wels komplett auszurotten (ausser mit Chemie).


#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#qach das muß ja weh tun!?!?:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## seebarsch (13. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Waller in ein Gewässer von 2 ha zu setzen zeigt davon, dass der das veranlasst hat, nicht sehr viel von fischereilichen Zusammenhängen versteht.
> Mit nachhaltiger Fischerei hat das aber wirklich nichts mehr zu tun.
> Das sind eben die Punkte, wo wir Angler durch andere Gruppierungen ( Vogelschutz ) angreifbar werden.
> 
> Beim Angeln geht es nicht darum, was ich gerne fangen möchte, sondern darum was die Natur hergibt.


|good:|good:|good:|good:
mfg Thomas


----------



## moon2k3 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

*@Frauen-Nerfling
genau das ist es.
ein natürlich selbsttrangesndes gewässer auf zu bauen 

zb das versuch ich mit meinen teich 
wo ich nun zb sagen muss im sommer wird er nicht wärmer als 19-20 grad 

edit: rest war müll  
*


----------



## entspannt (14. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Waller in ein Gewässer von 2 ha zu setzen zeigt davon, dass der das veranlasst hat, nicht sehr viel von fischereilichen Zusammenhängen versteht.
> Mit nachhaltiger Fischerei hat das aber wirklich nichts mehr zu tun.
> Das sind eben die Punkte, wo wir Angler durch andere Gruppierungen ( Vogelschutz ) angreifbar werden.
> 
> Beim Angeln geht es nicht darum, was ich gerne fangen möchte, sondern darum was die Natur hergibt.



Beim Angeln geht es nicht darum, was ich gerne fangen möchte, sondern darum was die Natur hergibt. 		= Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!


Wenn Besatz dann nur die arten die in dem Gewässer schon früher vorkamen....


----------



## Gardenfly (14. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



entspannt schrieb:


> Beim Angeln geht es nicht darum, was ich gerne fangen möchte, sondern darum was die Natur hergibt. 		= Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!
> 
> 
> Wenn Besatz dann nur die arten die in dem Gewässer schon früher vorkamen....



Da fragt sich imme,r was es früher gab: denn seit der Industrialisierung wurden Gifte hemmungslos ins Gewässer abgelassen,Besetzt wurde nur was in Angler/Fischer-Augen lebenswert erschien-das muss nicht der natürliche Fischbestand vor 200 Jahren gewesen sein, viele Fischarten sind seit über 100 Jahren aus den Gewässern (und damit aus der Erinnerung) verschwunden.


----------



## Sneep (14. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Hallo,

@Gardenfly

Das ist keine Hexerei zu sagen, welche Arten vor 200 Jahren in einem Flussabschnitt vorgekommen sind.

Es gibt dazu das Internet und das Stadtarchiv. Bei den wirtschaftlich  wichtigen Arten gibt es viele Aufzeichnungen während Kleinfische in Chroniken eher selten erwähnt werden.
Ein Schneider taucht dann halt nur als Weißfisch auf.
Auch vor 200 Jahren hat man bereits wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen zu dem Thema durchgeführt.

Für meinen Flussabschnitt kann ich sagen, welche Arten vor 200 Jahren zur Fischfauna gehörten. Für viele Arten kann ich auch sagen ob sie häufig waren oder wo sie ablaichten.
Dabei gibt es nur eine strittige Art.

Wenn mir das möglich war, sollten Andere das auch schaffen. Es ist aber mit Arbeit verbunden. 

Letztlich haben wir mehr Arten als vor 200 Jahren und nur 2 Arten des historischen Bestandes, der Maifisch und der Steinbeißer sind noch ohne Nachweis.

Ohne dieses Wissen gibt es keinen Besatz mit der entsprechenden Art!

Zur Zeit ist noch strittig, ob wir historische Schneidervorkommen hatten. Deshalb wurde die geplante Förderung der Art zurückgestellt.

Wenn du behauptest, es gebe kein Wissen um die Zusammensetzung der Fischfauna von vor 200 Jahren,  ist das schlichtweg falsch. 

Es ist nur mühsam die Infos zu sammeln und zusammenzufügen.

Viele Arten sind oder waren aus den Gewässern verschwunden, sie sind aber bis heute nicht aus den Erinnerungen verschwunden.

sneep


----------



## Gardenfly (14. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Sneep,
leider nicht überall möglich, da bei uns fast alle Archive in 3 verheerenden Feuersbrünsten zwischen 1750-1815 vernichtet wurde.
Aufgrund einer Querverbauung die schon vor Gründung der Hanse ein Nachwandern die Fischarten verhinderte ist "mein" Fluss eh ein Sonderfall.,
Bei meinen Beitrag ging es aber eher um die allgemeine Tatsache das eher das Nachbesetzt wurde was in den 50&60ern im Gewässer war und damit Fische ins Hintertreffen kommen die schon länger weg sind (wie Quappe,Schnäpel und auch Wels).


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Zitat von "Sneep":

Zur Zeit ist noch strittig, ob wir historische Schneidervorkommen hatten. Deshalb wurde die geplante Förderung der Art zurückgestellt.

Wenn Flußmuscheln vorhanden waren, gab es wahrscheinlich auch Schneidervorkommen.

Ansonsten mus ich mich wieder deiner Ausführung anschließen !


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Man muss ja auch nicht Verhältnisse wie vor 200 Jahren haben wollen bzw. diese wiederherstellen.

Veränderungen hat es schon immer gegeben bzw. wird es weiterhin geben und man nennt das in der Biologie, glaube ich, Evolution...
Immerhin sind schon weit über 90% aller jemals lebenden Arten ausgestorben - und das auch schon, bevor es Menschen gab..

Das Problem ist heute doch dank der Globalisierung/Wirtschaft und der "Masse Mensch" einfach, dass diese Prozesse beschleunigt sind und damit für den Menschen und seine Lebensweise unkalkulirebare Zuständse schafft (nicht für die Natur, die regelt sich immer selber und wird jede freiwerdende Nische besetzen).

Wenn daher heute unter diesen Bedingungen auf der einen Seite Menschen durch z. B. Besatzpolitik "einfgreifen" um ihnen genehme Angelbedingungen zu schaffen, kann das unvorhersehbare Folgen haben.

Das kann es aber genauso, wenn andere versuchen durch ihr eingreifen den Stand der Dinge "zurückzudrehen"... Da dies schlicht nicht meher geht, hat auch das unkalkulierbare Folgen.


----------



## Sneep (15. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das kann es aber genauso, wenn andere versuchen durch ihr eingreifen den Stand der Dinge "zurückzudrehen"... Da dies schlicht nicht meher geht, hat auch das unkalkulierbare Folgen.



Hallo, 

@Thomas9904

was wären denn die unkalkulierbaren Folgen?

Sneep


----------



## mike_w (16. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Leider sind die "Gewässerstrukturen" von vor 200 Jahren ausgestorben und wahrscheinlich in ursprünglicher Form nicht wieder hinzubekommen.

Ich vermisse bei der gesamten Besatzpolitik, dass versucht wird, alte Ökosysteme zwanghaft wieder herzustellen, obwohl sich das Gewässer geändert hat.

Wieso kämpfen Gewässerwarte (z.B. Lahn, Neckar) so vehement gegen sich hervorragend reproduzierende Welsbestände und versuchen krampfhaft mit riesigen Geld-bzw. Besatzmengen Hecht- oder Zanderpopulationen aufzubauen.
Ich denke, Fischarten die sich selbst gut in einem Gewässer vermehren und abwachsen, sind für das Gewässer geeignet und sollten akzepiert und bewirtschaftet werden, anstatt Unsummen für offensichtlich ungeeignete Fischarten aufzuwenden.

Wenn sich bestimmte Fischarten in einem Gewässer nicht von selbst halten können, sollte das Gewässer entsprechend umgebaut werden. Wenn das nicht geht, muss man die neuen Gegebenheiten akzeptieren.


----------



## Bungo (16. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



mike_w schrieb:


> Leider sind die "Gewässerstrukturen" von vor 200 Jahren ausgestorben und wahrscheinlich in ursprünglicher Form nicht wieder hinzubekommen.
> 
> Ich vermisse bei der gesamten Besatzpolitik, dass versucht wird, alte Ökosysteme zwanghaft wieder herzustellen, obwohl sich das Gewässer geändert hat.
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?
Ich ziehe den Hut vor den Leuten die alles dafür tun, durch den Menschen  direkt oder indirekt lokal ausgerottete Fischarten wieder anzusiedeln  und versuchen bedrohte Fischarten durch nachhaltigen besatz in unseren  Gewässern zu erhalten.
Wir können Stolz auf Projekte wie die Wiederansiedlung des Lachses oder  Maifisches im Rhein sein, die Arterhaltung von Äsche oder Aal, und ich  ziehe den Hut vor den Leuten die enorme Zeit und Mühe investieren um  sowas umzusetzen.

Die Lahn hat trotz dem Predatorendruck des Welses und des Kormorans  immmer noch einen recht guten Hecht und Zander Bestand. Und auch Aale  und Schleie kommen durch den nachhaltigen Besatz noch vor. 
Ursächlich für dieses Problem ist einzig der Mensch der den Wels in einem fremden Flussystem besetzen musste.

Die Fische die durch den Wels verdrängt werden sind keineswegs ungeeignet, sondern einfach nur unterlegen.
Was ist wenn der Erste auf die Idee kommt Schlangenkopffische  auszusetzen? Sagen wir dann auch: Die vermehren sich von alleine, also  sollen sie alle anderen Fischarten verdrängen.

Tut mir leid, aber das ist so ziemlich der erschreckenste Post den ich in letzter Zeit gelesen habe.
Neozoen einfach als gegeben zu akzeptieren, auch wenn aktut vom  Aussterben bedrohte Fischarten wie der Aal direkt darunter leiden,  außerdem andere Fischarten rückläufig sind und dadurch unser die ganze  Fischfauna aus den Fugen gerät, zeugt schon von sehr ausgeprägter  Engstirnigkeit.

Mir geht ja selten der Hut hoch, aber da kann ich wirklich nur noch :v


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



> Ich vermisse bei der gesamten Besatzpolitik, dass versucht wird, alte Ökosysteme zwanghaft wieder herzustellen, obwohl sich das Gewässer geändert hat.


Naja, ich sag mal so:
Wenn der Mensch versucht, die Evolution zu verhindern, wirds auch nicht besser.

Der Mensch (respektive die Wissenschaft) ist eben auch immer von Erkenntnissen geleitet, die man zur Zeit hat.
Lange Zeit war die Erde wissenschaftlich ne Scheibe...

Mikes Beispiel vom Wels ist da schoon nicht ganz unrichtig:
Die Gewässer verändern sich schlicht, sei es durch Bebbauung, Klimawandel, Nährstoffeintrag durch Landwirtschaft etc.

Da zu versuchen, "alte" Gegebenehiten wieder auf Teufel kommt raus herzustellen, ist sicherlich so wenig zielführend wie letztlich ALLES, was der Mensch in der Naturmeint besser machen zu können als diese.

Da sind wir mit ich glaube inzwischen fast 7 Milliarden Menschen ür uns selber ein Problerm.
Die Natur wird sich mit wie nach dem Menschen immer ihre Nischen besetzen.

Und es ist ja für die Natur nicht entscheidend, welche Art von Leben wo existiert, das ist nur für die Menschheit und ihre Lebensweise von Bedeutung.

Und es ist den Menschen noch nie gelungen, durch ihr eingreifen (egal wie positiv das gemeint ist) irgend etwas wirklich zu verbessern. Alles was der Mensch macht, hat unkalkulierbare Folgen.

Das bedeutet nicht, dass der Mensch machen kann was er will, schon gar nicht vom ethisch/moralischen Standpunkt aus.

Nur wenn sich manche Leute da versteigen, die Natur soweit verstehen zu können, dass sie meinen sie wüssten jetzt endlich, wie sie die Natur im menschlichen Sinne positiv erhalten könnten, regen sich bei mir eben die Nackenhärchen...

Wenn aus purem Eigennutz Gewässer von Anglern mit Fischarten besetzt werden, die außer dem "anglerischen Nutzern" nur noch Schaden verursachen, bin ich da auch dagegen

Bestes Beispiel ist da der Karpfen, dessen Zuchtformen eigentlich nirgends ausgesetzt werden sollten und statt dessen sich selber reproduzierende Bestände an Wildkarpfen aufgebaut werden sollten in meinen Augen - gerade beim sich jetzt erwärmenden Klima.

Auch der Wels dürfte in dieses Schema passen, wobei der den großen Vorteil hat, ihn nicht besetzen zu müssen.

Interessent dürfte da auch die Situation im Rhein sein, mit Grundel, Wöllhandkrabbe und diesen neuen Riesenbachflohkrebsen. Da kann der Mensch besetzen oder "wegfischen" wollen was er nur kann, da ists schlicht zu spät.

Da bleibt dann nur, ausgehend von der neuen Situation, da das zielführendste zu tun, um weiterhin einen abschöpfbaren Fischbestand zu erhalten (mal unabhängig davon um welche Arten es sich handellt) und nicht davon zu träumen, Zustände wie vor 200 Jahren wieder herzustellen. 

So sehr ich z. B. die Lachsprojekte interessiert verfolge, würde es mich doch mal interessieren, wie die Fische mittelfirstig überhaupt mit dem wärmer werdenden Klima, das ja auch direkt die Laichflüsse betrifft, fertig werden können.

Auch ich würde in ein paar Jahrenmal gerne einen Rheinlachs fangen und sagen, den kann ich auch mitnehmen un essen, da ein sich selber reproduzierender Bestand.

Ich denke aber persönlich, dass für diese Lachsprojekte viel Geld zum Fenbster rausgeschmissen wird, das vielleicht anderswo sinbnvoiller eingesetzt werden könnte, da auf Grund des Klimawandels das erneute "aussterben" des Lachses im Rheingebiet eh vorherzusehen ist.

Allerdings sind solche Porjekte sowohl für die Politik wie auch für die entsprechenden Wissenschaftler bzw. Vereine natürlich ein absolut top wirkendes Mittel für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, da der Lachs als besonders "edler" Fisch gilt und zudem beim Aufstieg ersktlassige, gut vermarktbare Bilder liefert.

Oder der Ostseeschnäpel, der in der Schlei mit Millionen gefördert wird, wo er als pelagischer Fisch dann fast schon zwangsweise in den Mägen der dort starken Kormorankolonien landet...

Alles wissenschaftlich begleitet und mit Sicherheit im besten Glauben, aber zielführend????

Ich erlaube mit da einfach eine Sicht- und Denkweise, dioe auf der einen Seite die bekannten "Anglerinteressen" (provokant: Satzkarpfen und Regenbogenforellenbesatz zum schnellen Wiederfang (gewünscht von den Mitglöiedern) genauso skeptisch sieht, wie viele Vesuche , die Uhr zu Zeiten zurück zu drehen, wo es einfach ganz andere Bedingungen bei einer ganz anderen Zahl von Menschen gab, also Bedningungen, die eben nicht reproduzierbar sind...

Da muss man einfach den Mittelweg finden - der "reine Schutz" der Natur unter Ausschluss der (auch und gerade nutzerischen) Interessen der Menschen ist genauso dumm wie das gnadenlose ausnutzen und umstrukturieren der natürlichen Ressourcen duch gedankenlosen Besatz..


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (17. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

@ Thomas 9904:
Weitgehend auch meine Meinung.
Du kannst dort, wo man so wie so nichts mehr ruinieren kann lockerer besetzen.
Aber wir haben noch ein paar Fließwasserstrecken in relativ naturnahem Zustand. Da sollte sich der Besatz schon sehr der Natur und den naürlichen Gegebenheiten anpassen.


----------



## mike_w (17. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



Bungo schrieb:


> Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?
> Ich ziehe den Hut vor den Leuten die alles dafür tun, durch den Menschen  direkt oder indirekt lokal ausgerottete Fischarten wieder anzusiedeln  und versuchen bedrohte Fischarten durch nachhaltigen besatz in unseren  Gewässern zu erhalten.
> Wir können Stolz auf Projekte wie die Wiederansiedlung des Lachses oder  Maifisches im Rhein sein, die Arterhaltung von Äsche oder Aal, und ich  ziehe den Hut vor den Leuten die enorme Zeit und Mühe investieren um  sowas umzusetzen.
> 
> ...



Grüße vom Rhein


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



> Aber wir haben noch ein paar Fließwasserstrecken in relativ naturnahem Zustand. Da sollte sich der Besatz schon sehr der Natur und den naürlichen Gegebenheiten anpassen.


Keine Frage.
Das Problem ist immer die "grundsätzliche Engstirnigkeit".

Weil sich die Menschen (nicht nur beim Angeln) grundsätzlich in 2 Fraktionen zu teilen scheinen:
Die Nutzer
Die Schützer

Begreifen sollte man, dass man ohne die (auch nutzenden) Menschen mitzunehmen mit ihren Bedürfnissen nichts schützen kann.

Und ebenso, dass nicht alles dem Nutzen untergeordnet werden kann.

Das ist aber eben nicht mit "Grundsätzen" zu lösen ("jeder Schutz ist gut" oder "Schutz bringt eh nix"), sondern hängt von vielen im Einzelfall zu beachtenden Faktoren ab.

Und da der Schutz genauso mnschliches Eingreifen ist wie das Nutzen, passieren da genauso viele Fehler mit genauso unabhsehbaren Folgen.

Aus der Vergangenheit kleine Beispiele aus anderen Bereichen:
Der Schutz der Rabenvögel insgesamt, bis man merkte, dass die auch Singvogelbrut gerne fressen...

Der totale Schutz der Elefanten, bis sie abgeschossen werden mussten, da sie für die Menschen vor Ort gefährlich wurden..

Beipiel aktuell:
Schutz der Kormorane, mit unabsehbaren Folgen für die Gewässer..


----------



## Hilde (17. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, ich sag mal so:
> Wenn der Mensch versucht, die Evolution zu verhindern, wirds auch nicht besser.


Interessant. Wusste bisher gar nicht, dass man die Evolution anhalten kann. Mensch an Evolution "ANHALTEN, jeder bleibt wo er ist!" Hört sich für mich eher wie "Moderner Naturschutz" an. Käseglocke drauf und gut ist.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Natur wird sich mit wie nach dem Menschen immer ihre Nischen besetzen.


Die Natur besetzt gar nichts. Das Wort Natur steht nur als Bezeichnung für etwas, das nicht vom Menschen geschaffen wurde. Wollte das nur mal erwähnen. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es ist ja für die Natur nicht entscheidend, welche Art von Leben wo existiert, das ist nur für die Menschheit und ihre Lebensweise von Bedeutung.


Das kann ich uneingeschränkt unterschreiben.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es ist den Menschen noch nie gelungen, durch ihr eingreifen (egal wie positiv das gemeint ist) irgend etwas wirklich zu verbessern. Alles was der Mensch macht, hat unkalkulierbare Folgen.


Wie ist das gemeint?
Für die Menschheit an sich hat sich Ihr Eingreifen in die Natur sehr wohl gelohnt. Da steht eine bisher beispiellose Erfolgsgeschichte in den Büchern. Anders gefragt, welche Kraft/Komponente macht kalkulierte Eingriffe? Sag nicht die Natur, da ist nämlich nichts zielgerichtet. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet nicht, dass der Mensch machen kann was er will, schon gar nicht vom ethisch/moralischen Standpunkt aus.


Ich behaupte mal, diese Geisteshaltung leistet sich nur ein geringer Prozentsatz der Menschheit.  Komischerweise genau derjenige, der in den letzten 200 Jahren keinen Stein mehr auf dem anderen ließ.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur wenn sich manche Leute da versteigen, die Natur soweit verstehen zu können, dass sie meinen sie wüssten jetzt endlich, wie sie die Natur im menschlichen Sinne positiv erhalten könnten, regen sich bei mir eben die Nackenhärchen...


Du hast die Zehennägel noch vergessen 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn aus purem Eigennutz Gewässer von Anglern mit Fischarten besetzt werden, die außer dem "anglerischen Nutzern" nur noch Schaden verursachen, bin ich da auch dagegen


Weitergedacht heißt das Du bist auch gegen das Haus, in dem Du wohnst, weil da stand vorher ein Wald!
Der Punkt, auf den ich raus will. Nachdem wir uns die gesamte Umwelt bequem auf unsere Bedürnisse zugeschnitten haben, meinen manche, an einigen ausgesuchten Punkten, wie z.B. unsere Gewässer, den Moralapostel  raushängen zu müssen und das Hohe Lied der "unverfälschten Natur" spielen zu müssen. Dabei setzt sich da nur fort, was um uns rum gang und gäbe ist.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel ist da der Karpfen, dessen Zuchtformen eigentlich nirgends ausgesetzt werden sollten und statt dessen sich selber reproduzierende Bestände an Wildkarpfen aufgebaut werden sollten in meinen Augen - gerade beim sich jetzt erwärmenden Klima.


Wirklich bestes Beispiel?
Dann gäbe es nämlich keine Teichwirtschaften, die unter Naturschützern als Perlen des Artenschutzes gepriesen werden. Scheint als hätte die Medaille zwei Seiten 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessent dürfte da auch die Situation im Rhein sein, mit Grundel, Wöllhandkrabbe und diesen neuen Riesenbachflohkrebsen. Da kann der Mensch besetzen oder "wegfischen" wollen was er nur kann, da ists schlicht zu spät.


Zu spät für was? Zugegeben, im Rhein ist eine Menge Veränderung drin. Bei einigen Kleinkrebsen schrieb man vor Jahren "Neue Art, alles verdrängend" und heute sind diese schon wieder durch andere ersetzt worden. Hat der Rhein deshalb aufgehört zu fließen? Was trifft es besser als der Satz "Alles ist im Fluss" |supergri



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da bleibt dann nur, ausgehend von der neuen Situation, da das zielführendste zu tun, um weiterhin einen abschöpfbaren Fischbestand zu erhalten (mal unabhängig davon um welche Arten es sich handellt) und nicht davon zu träumen, Zustände wie vor 200 Jahren wieder herzustellen.


#6



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So sehr ich z. B. die Lachsprojekte interessiert verfolge, würde es mich doch mal interessieren, wie die Fische mittelfirstig überhaupt mit dem wärmer werdenden Klima, das ja auch direkt die Laichflüsse betrifft, fertig werden können.


"Anpassen oder verschwinden" sagt Mütterchen Natur. Zur Not gibt es ja Regenbogenforellen 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch ich würde in ein paar Jahrenmal gerne einen Rheinlachs fangen und sagen, den kann ich auch mitnehmen un essen, da ein sich selber reproduzierender Bestand.
> 
> Ich denke aber persönlich, dass für diese Lachsprojekte viel Geld zum Fenbster rausgeschmissen wird, das vielleicht anderswo sinbnvoiller eingesetzt werden könnte, da auf Grund des Klimawandels das erneute "aussterben" des Lachses im Rheingebiet eh vorherzusehen ist.


Ist Deine Kristallkugel besser als meine? 
Soll ich schon mal meinem Heizöl-Lieferanten sagen, dass ich in Zukunft nicht mehr auf seine Dienste angewiesen bin? 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Allerdings sind solche Porjekte sowohl für die Politik wie auch für die entsprechenden Wissenschaftler bzw. Vereine natürlich ein absolut top wirkendes Mittel für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, da der Lachs als besonders "edler" Fisch gilt und zudem beim Aufstieg ersktlassige, gut vermarktbare Bilder liefert.
> 
> Oder der Ostseeschnäpel, der in der Schlei mit Millionen gefördert wird, wo er als pelagischer Fisch dann fast schon zwangsweise in den Mägen der dort starken Kormorankolonien landet...
> 
> Alles wissenschaftlich begleitet und mit Sicherheit im besten Glauben, aber zielführend????


Ich sag auch immer "Entscheide Dich im Zweifel stets für das Richtige" :vik:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mit da einfach eine Sicht- und Denkweise, dioe auf der einen Seite die bekannten "Anglerinteressen" (provokant: Satzkarpfen und Regenbogenforellenbesatz zum schnellen Wiederfang (gewünscht von den Mitglöiedern) genauso skeptisch sieht, wie viele Vesuche , die Uhr zu Zeiten zurück zu drehen, wo es einfach ganz andere Bedingungen bei einer ganz anderen Zahl von Menschen gab, also Bedningungen, die eben nicht reproduzierbar sind...
> 
> Da muss man einfach den Mittelweg finden - der "reine Schutz" der Natur unter Ausschluss der (auch und gerade nutzerischen) Interessen der Menschen ist genauso dumm wie das gnadenlose ausnutzen und umstrukturieren der natürlichen Ressourcen duch gedankenlosen Besatz..


Ich habe mir mal erlaubt Deiner Gedankenwelt einige der meinen hinzuzufügen. 

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Probleme entstehen immer dann, wenn man auf eine Art oder Gruppe fixiert ist. Natürlich sind Gewässer unterschiedlich und bieten dementsprechend auch unterschiedliche Lebensbedingungen für unterschiedliche Artzusammensetzung.
Und das wird sehr oft ganz einfach ignoriert und statt dessen mit Wunschfisch besetzt. Die Folge sind labile Ökosysteme, die nur mit aufwändigen Besatzmaßnahmen halbwegs stabil gehalten werden. Put and take halt.

Der Wels ist ganz ohne Zweifel solch ein " Wunschfisch ". Im Gegensatz zu den ganzen von selbst oder unabsichtlich eingeschleppten Neozoen wäre der Wels heute aller wahrscheinlichkeit nicht so weit verbreitet, wenn der Mensch da nicht ganz gezielt nachgeholfen hätte. Zumindest in geschlossenen Gewässern wäre er schlicht nicht vorhanden. 
In Gewässern, in denen er keinen geeigneten Lebensraum findet ( was Besatz ja in keiner Weise ausschließt) wird er auch kein Problem bereiten, höchstens eins für die Vereinskasse. Dort aber, wo er sich wohlfühlt und reproduzieren kann, muss er ganz zwangsläufig zum Problem werden. 
Heute ist neben der oft verfehlten Besatzpolitik nach zusätzlich das Übel, dass nicht wenige Angler heimliche Besatzmaßnahmen durchführen. Meist in dem sie gefangene Welse ( auch andere Arten) ohne Willen und wissen des Hegepflichtigen in ein Gewässer aussetzen, um dort zukünftig auch ihren Spass zu haben. Damit kann man jahrelange gute Arbeit komplett zunichte machen.

Es ist schlichtweg die Dummheit vieler Angler, die schwere Schäden in einem Gewässer anrichten. Wenn auf der einen Seite der Welsbeatz in einem Gewässer geschont werden soll, auf der anderen aber massenhaft Weißfische besetzt werden müssen um " Hegefischen " durchzuführen, dann ist das schlichtweg abartig. 

Natürlich sind wir Nutzer unseer Gewässer, aber wir haben auch die Verdammte Pflicht diese Gewässer so zu hegen, dass wir nachhaltig einen Nutzen daraus ziehen können. Und dieser nutzen ist stark abhängig von der Biodiversität eines Gewässers. Die gilt es zu schützen und zu stärken. Und dazu zählen auch nicht nur die Fische, sondern alle Tier. und Pflanzenarten die natürlicherweise in dem entsprechenden Gewässer vorkommen. Nur so kann man sich selbst erhaltende Bestände langfristig erhalten bzw. aufbauen. Und nur so können wir langfristig Nutzen daraus ziehen. 

Ich hab´s schon mehrfach geschrieben und wiederhole es gerne. Gnade uns Gott, wenn das mit der Klimaerwärmung so weitergeht und der Karpfen generell reproduktionsfähig wird. Das gibt ein Disaster ohne gleichen.


----------



## Gardenfly (17. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Ein Großteil unserer Kultur und Zierpflanzen sind eingeführt worden, die Forstämter such schon alternative Baumarten die mit den Klimawandel besser zurecht kommen.
Aber warum ist es verwerflich, Gewässer in einen Zustand zurückzuführen vor der Industrialisierung und so fast schon "exotischen" Fischarten(Stör,Schnäpel,Maifisch ect.) wieder ein Lebensraum zu geben?
Vieler von den was über "schädliche" Fischarten gesagt wurde erinnert mich an den Monolog des Oberst Landa in "Inglorius Bastards".


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*



> Aber warum ist es verwerflich, Gewässer in einen Zustand zurückzuführen vor der Industrialisierung und so fast schon "exotischen" Fischarten(Stör,Schnäpel,Maifisch ect.) wieder ein Lebensraum zu geben?


Wäre überhaupt nicht verwerflich, kann nur nicht klappen.

Wie immer wenn der Mensch meint, etwas "besser machen" zu können...

Und weil seit damals die Zahl der Menschen extrem zugenommen hat, der Nährstoffeintrag in die Gewässer, die Temperatur etc.....

Man kann durch keine Besatzpolitik die Zustände von ehemals wieder herstellen, wenn es die äußeren Umstände (wie eben Temperatur etc.) schon nicht zulassen..


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (27. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

grundsätzich muss ich das Gewässer nehmen, so wie ich es vorfinde. Das hindert mich ja nicht ökologisch sinnvolle Verbesserungen ins Auge zu fassen.
Zum Besatz: Was mich am meisten stört ist, dass man sich zu wenig Gedanken macht, wie viel sich Fische selbst reproduzieren ( können ).
Es macht einfach keinen Sinn intakte Fischbestände durch weiteren Besatz "verdichten" zu wollen.
Das funktioniert nicht und ist Geld ins Wasser geworfen !


----------



## mike_w (28. August 2010)

*AW: Besatzpolitik*

Oder Regenbogenforellen, die nur zum kurzzeitigen Spaßangeln mit Grillparty in den Tümpel eingesetzt werden.
Oder Rotaugen und kleine Schleien im Spätherbst, kurz bevor der Kormoran kommt.


----------

